# [Sammelthread] Euer Lob, Kritik und andere Gedanken zur Ausgabe #262 (08/2022)



## PCGH_Richard (27. Juni 2022)

Hallo, liebe PCGH-Community!

Die *Ausgabe 08/2022 (#262)* ist ab Mittwoch, den *06. Juli *im sehr gut sortierten Einzelhandel verfügbar (schaut mal *hier bei euch in der Umgebung* nach der PC Games Hardware) und kann digital bereits ab Freitag, den *01. Juli *bezogen werden. Natürlich verzichten wir auch beim aktuellen Heft nicht auf den zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread. Hier dürft ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch Lob festhalten. Unsere Aufmerksamkeit ist euch gewiss, wir diskutieren intern jeden Input und antworten nach Möglichkeit.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk nicht zur Verfügung stehen, könnt ihr das *Heft auch bestellen* – entweder gedruckt oder digital. *Weitere Links* findet ihr im Promo-Artikel ganz unten.

Eure Anregungen in Form von Lob, Kritik und allgemeinem Feedback sind bei uns immer herzlich willkommen, *schließlich lebt dieses Heft von euch und für euch!* Wohl formulierter Input wird von der Redaktion zudem gerne gelesen, anschließend reflektiert und soweit wir können auch zügig beantwortet. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank im Bett liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback wirklich zu Herzen, _also haut gerne in die Tasten_!  

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen und bleibt bitte alle gesund!
*Eure PCGH-Redaktion*


----------



## KaterTom (30. Juni 2022)

Wow, 5 Tage vorher schon für Digital Abonnenten!Das ist wieder ein Heft voller interessanter Themen! Was ich mich jetzt schon frage: Was ist an den custom Keyboards so toll, dass die so schw... teuer sind?


----------



## PCGH_Richard (30. Juni 2022)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Wow, 5 Tage vorher schon für Digital Abonnenten!Das ist wieder ein Heft voller interessanter Themen! Was ich mich jetzt schon frage: Was ist an den custom Keyboards so toll, dass die so schw... teuer sind?



Wie so häufig im High-End wird es auch bei Tastaturen sauteuer, insbesondere wenn man individuell hochwertige Teile zusammenbauen möchte. Das können beispielsweise lubed (geschmierte) Switches sein, Basisplatten aus Metall, Dämmmaterial, besonders hochwertige PBT-Double-Shot-Tastenkappen, bestimmte Kabeln, Farben etc.

Sobald man von der Stange absieht, kann es eben deutlich teurer werden. Je nach eigenem Bedürfnis und subjektiven Gefühl (das bei Tastaturen eben doch beim Tippen eine große Rolle spielt). Das ist aber definitiv eine Luxus-Kategorie – mit einem Kaninchenbau an weiteren Optionen, wie eigentlich in jedem Hardware-Bereich.

Übrigens ist der amerikanische Markt in der Hinsicht deutlich reicher im Angebot, bei uns schwappt das langsam auch rüber. So gab es bis vor einigen Monaten nur eine kleinere Auswahl an guten PBT-Keycaps mit deutschem ISO-Layout. Das scheint sich langsam zu ändern.


----------



## Dr1val (4. Juli 2022)

Ich möchte mich jetzt auch einmal zu Wort melden:

Erstmal was Generelles vorneweg:
Also "richtig" lese ich Euch auch erst seit circa einem Jahr. Vorher bin ich nur online - meist als stiller Mitleser - unterwegs gewesen. Ich finde Eure Hardwaretests und Themen wirklich sehr interessant, ausführlich genug und abwechslungsreich gewählt. Weiterhin habe ich auch das Gefühl immer etwas für mich selbst mitnehmen zu können und neue Dinge zu lernen. Gerade letzteres fehlt mir meist bei anderen deutschsprachigen Computermagazinen.

In dieser Ausgabe hat mir besonders der Prozessoren-Teil, die Testserie der Alder Lake Mainboards (das EVGA Z690 Classified sieht echt toll aus!) und die Kolumne zum modernen Spiele-Sound gefallen!

Ich habe auch einmal eine Frage zu den EVGA-Mainboards generell: Ihr habt ja im Text erwähnt, dass das Z690 Classified schlecht verfügbar ist. Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass man in Deutschland immer erst super spät und sehr schwer an die EVGA-Mainboards (und oft auch andere Produkte!) herankommt. Wisst ihr zufällig, woran das liegt? Das ist ja gefühlt jede Chipsatz-Generation so. Ich habe mein Z490 DARK K|NGP|N beispielsweise letztes Jahr im Mai im Angebot gekauft, da war Rocket Lake schon über einen Monat draußen.

Ich mag die Boards sehr gerne, da ich sie persönlich recht ästhetisch finde, sie meist eine generell sehr hohe passive Kühlleistung bieten, OC-technisch sehr gut aufgestellt sind und man die Option hat, die Garantie kostengünstig zu erweitern (Ich habe für 10 statt 3 Jahre Garantie ~50€ Aupreis gezahlt). Für mich persönlich sind die Boards oft die  eierlegende Wollmilchsau, aber sie kommen halt immer zu spät (oder gar nicht) nach Europa. Das ist schade...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Juli 2022)

Moin!

Freut uns sehr, dass du das Heft magst - das ist der Plan. 

Was die EVGA-Mainboards angeht, hat eventuell Fachgottheit @PCGH_Torsten eine Idee.

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Juli 2022)

Dr1val schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich jetzt auch einmal zu Wort melden:
> 
> Erstmal was Generelles vorneweg:
> Also "richtig" lese ich Euch auch erst seit circa einem Jahr. Vorher bin ich nur online - meist als stiller Mitleser - unterwegs gewesen. Ich finde Eure Hardwaretests und Themen wirklich sehr interessant, ausführlich genug und abwechslungsreich gewählt. Weiterhin habe ich auch das Gefühl immer etwas für mich selbst mitnehmen zu können und neue Dinge zu lernen. Gerade letzteres fehlt mir meist bei anderen deutschsprachigen Computermagazinen.
> ...



Die Verantwortung scheint weitestgehend bei EVGA zu liegen, in deren Strukturen habe ich aber keinen weiteren Einblick. Uns wurde das Z690 Classified im März zum Test angeboten; als ich Mitte Mai eine UVP haben wollte, wurde es in Europa noch nicht einmal gelistet. Hiesige Händler könnten es überhaupt erst "in Kürze" bestellen. Ob respektive wann diese Kürze in den vergangenen 1,5 Monaten verstrichen ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber niemand dürfte für so ein Nischenprodukt einen extra Container auf die Reise schicken, sodass selbst nach einer Bestellung noch deutlich mehr als die üblichen 6 Wochen vom Werk bis ins Regal vergehen würden. Der von EVGA selbst um rund ein halbes Jahr (oder mehr) verschleppte Marktstart könnte sich somit zu einer gar-nicht-mehr-Verfügbarkeit potenzieren, denn für Juli und August, wenn alle Geld und Zeit in Urlaub investieren, nimmt kaum ein Händler neue Produkte ins Sortiment und bis zum Herbst müssen die Z690-Lagerbestände geleert, nicht gefüllt werden.


----------



## Blackout27 (5. Juli 2022)

Gab es Gründe warum man im GPU Segment komplett die RTX3060 gestrichen hat? 

Finde ich persönlich sehr schade, zumal man dafür die RX6600 XT und RX6650 XT aufgenommen hat.
Sehr ungünstig wie ich finde da beiden RX Karten quasi gleichauf sind im Alltag und sich die 50er keine 3% absetzen kann laut Leistungsindex.


----------



## Dr1val (5. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Verantwortung scheint weitestgehend bei EVGA zu liegen, in deren Strukturen habe ich aber keinen weiteren Einblick. Uns wurde das Z690 Classified im März zum Test angeboten; als ich Mitte Mai eine UVP haben wollte, wurde es in Europa noch nicht einmal gelistet. Hiesige Händler könnten es überhaupt erst "in Kürze" bestellen. Ob respektive wann diese Kürze in den vergangenen 1,5 Monaten verstrichen ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber niemand dürfte für so ein Nischenprodukt einen extra Container auf die Reise schicken, sodass selbst nach einer Bestellung noch deutlich mehr als die üblichen 6 Wochen vom Werk bis ins Regal vergehen würden. Der von EVGA selbst um rund ein halbes Jahr (oder mehr) verschleppte Marktstart könnte sich somit zu einer gar-nicht-mehr-Verfügbarkeit potenzieren, denn für Juli und August, wenn alle Geld und Zeit in Urlaub investieren, nimmt kaum ein Händler neue Produkte ins Sortiment und bis zum Herbst müssen die Z690-Lagerbestände geleert, nicht gefüllt werden.


Ah okay, ja das ergibt durchaus Sinn! Sehr schade, dass sie nicht in die Pötte kommen. Ich bin aber eh erstmal noch gut versorgt, war nur interessehalber die Frage. Mal schauen, wie es dann bei Z790 ausschaut. ^^

Ich dachte aber, dass das DARK das Nischenprodukt von EVGA ist und das Classified bzw. FTW die Mainstreamsparte bedient? EVGA hat ja sowieso pro Generation meist nur 2 Modelle im Angebot...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Juli 2022)

Beim Dark frage ich mich, ob man das überhaupt noch als Produkt oder lieber als Werbeaktion bezeichnen sollte. 
Von den Stückzahlen und der Verbreitung her macht EVGA jedenfalls keinen Mainboard-Mainstream. Die geben sich eher wie ein Supersportwagenhersteller (teils mit ähnlicher Alltagstauglichkeit. Und vergleichbaren Preisen!), der zusätzlich zu seinen fast nirgendwo außer im Werk bestellbaren Standard-Modellen noch einige limitierte Editionen auflegt. Leider muss sich aber auch das Mainboard an das halten, was die Straßen äh Prozessoren zulassen.


----------



## Christoph1717 (5. Juli 2022)

Seite 21 das Preis-Leistungs-Diagramm finde ich sehr interessant.   
Wenn man ein Lineal an die Punkte von RTX 3050, 3070 und 3080 anlegt und ein Bleistiftstrich zum rechten Rand zieht müßte ein Spitzten Model bei gleichem Preis-Leistung Verhältnis in der Region 800-900€ Landen.
Nvidias 3090 / 3090TI liegen aber die Kleinikeit  von etwar 1000€ höher....  
Aber auch AMD's Spitze 6950 XT liegt etwa 500€ über meiner Linie. 
Das war aber auch früher schon so das Spitzen Technik in keinen guten verhätnis zum Preis steht.
Daher bin ich schon lange bei den ...50 bis ...60er zuhause.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juli 2022)

Ich fand insbesondere den DDR5-Artikel sehr erhellend. Zu sehen welcher Riegel bei welchen Latenzen und Spannungen in etwa welche Taktraten stabil erreicht ist ja fast schon Pflichtprogramm eines gutes Tests, aber "Insiderinfos" wie völlig banane einprogrammierte vIMC-Settings von 3v sind Dinge die man sonst praktisch nirgends findet (außer 3 Ausgaben vorher^^). Für mich als gepeinigter B-Die Nutzer insbesondere interessant waren die doch weit auseinandergehenden Lasttemperaturen bzw. Kühlerfähigkeiten der Riegel.
An der Stelle eine noch unbeantwortete Frage an den RAM-Papst @PCGH_Stephan:
Hast du Erfahrungen, ab welchen Temperaturen DDR5-Riegel Stabilitätsprobleme bekommen, insbesondere wenn man Taktraten anhebt und Latenzen anzieht? Sind die getesteten OC-Settings auch bei (durch 400W fressende GPUs) aufgeheizte Gehäuse noch stabil oder ists wie bei meinen B-Dies die bei Temperaturen über 50°C spontan Lesefehler auswerfen?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Juli 2022)

Ich habe  bisher leider nicht systematisch überprüft, welchen Einfluss die Temperatur auf die Stabilität von DDR5-RAM hat.
Wegen der XMP-Geschichte stehe ich übrigens nach dem RAM-Hersteller aktuell mit Intel in Kontakt, um einige Dinge zu klären. Ich denke, dass danach mal ein dediziertes Video angebracht ist.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Juli 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Gab es Gründe warum man im GPU Segment komplett die RTX3060 gestrichen hat?
> 
> Finde ich persönlich sehr schade, zumal man dafür die RX6600 XT und RX6650 XT aufgenommen hat.
> Sehr ungünstig wie ich finde da beiden RX Karten quasi gleichauf sind im Alltag und sich die 50er keine 3% absetzen kann laut Leistungsindex.


Reine Zeitfrage. Die RX 6600 XT ist enthalten, da die 6650 XT vor wenigen Wochen getestet und eingeordnet werden musste. RTX 3060 folgt ASAP - für die aktuelle Ausgabe steht ja der Raytracing-Rundumschlag an und da bin ich schon (zwischendrin, immer wieder) fleißig am "Indexen". 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Bandicoot (9. Juli 2022)

Hallo Phil, freut es mich das du mein im Mai vorgeschlagenes PC Sound Thema aufgegriffen hast in der 8/22 Print! Gerade entdeckt, freu mich aufs lesen. Schön dank für die Arbeit und den Artikel. Mfg


----------



## Schori (9. Juli 2022)

Wegen dem Artikel zu den Custom Keyboards hab ich mir nun eine gebrauchte NZXT function TKL gekauft und direkt die ABS Caps durch PBT Pudding ersetzt. Neue, taktile Switches hab ich mir auch schon bestellt, auf lineare komm ich nicht klar. 

Hört ihr?! Ihr seid Schuld, dass ich in das rabbithole gefallen bin!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Juli 2022)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Hallo Phil, freut es mich das du mein im Mai vorgeschlagenes PC Sound Thema aufgegriffen hast in der 8/22 Print! Gerade entdeckt, freu mich aufs lesen. Schön dank für die Arbeit und den Artikel. Mfg


Wir lesen alles und setzen gerne Wünsche um.  Ich hoffe, die Umsetzung gefällt dir auch!

MfG
Raff


----------



## Bandicoot (10. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir lesen alles und setzen gerne Wünsche um.  Ich hoffe, die Umsetzung gefällt dir auch!
> 
> MfG
> Raff


War sehr gut, schon gelesen, eines kann ich bestätigen Battlefield 1 in Atmos   über meine Anlage (5.1.4) und 65er Oled TV was für eine Kulisse!


----------



## PCGH_Richard (10. Juli 2022)

Schori schrieb:


> Hört ihr?! Ihr seid Schuld, dass ich in das rabbithole gefallen bin!



Noch ein verrückter im Kaninchenbau! Um es mal eloquent auszudrücken: Tscholdigom


----------



## Christoph1717 (13. Juli 2022)

Mich wundert gerade die email die beim einlösen des Spiel-Key Larry...  kam.  
Im Heft stand noch bei GP bis 1.6.23 einlösen. 
Der Key ist aber dort ungültig als Gutschein, sonder passt direkt bei steam was ja auch ganz praktisch ist. 
"Beachte bitte, dass der Code nur bis zum *29.6.2024* einlösbar ist."    
Warum ist eigentlich manchmal nur 3-4 Monte zeit zum einlösen und jetzt fast zwei ganze Jahre ?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Juli 2022)

Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Mich wundert gerade die email die beim einlösen des Spiel-Key Larry...  kam.
> Im Heft stand noch bei GP bis 1.6.23 einlösen.
> Der Key ist aber dort ungültig als Gutschein, sonder passt direkt bei steam was ja auch ganz praktisch ist.
> "Beachte bitte, dass der Code nur bis zum *29.6.2024* einlösbar ist."
> Warum ist eigentlich manchmal nur 3-4 Monte zeit zum einlösen und jetzt fast zwei ganze Jahre ?



Also erst einmal danke für den Hinweis, da haben wir eine Fehlerquelle im Heft, die wir beheben müssen.
3-4 Monate dürfte aber eigentlich keine Vollversion verfügbar sein. Das sind immer mindestens 5-6 oder dann eben auch deutlich länger wie bei Larry.


----------

